# The Friday Series



## Bogdan Dinca (Jul 25, 2006)

Romanian photography site, with:
 - a gallery: http://www.seriadevineri.com/devazut.php
 - a photographer promoted each week: http://www.seriadevineri.com/fotografi.php
 - a personal blog: http://www.seriadevineri.com/blog.php

any comment is appreciated


----------



## Bogdan Dinca (Jul 28, 2006)

an update this week with some photos from India by Petrut Calinescu - http://www.seriadevineri.com/fotografi.php?nr=12

and a second series from Rosia Montana on my blog - http://www.seriadevineri.com/blog.php?nr=12


----------



## tranceplant (Jul 29, 2006)

I love the first one... good job


----------



## Bogdan Dinca (Aug 4, 2006)

thank you

sport series by photojournalist Marin Raica - http://www.seriadevineri.com/fotografi.php?nr=13


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 4, 2006)

I just spent the last half hour looking at your gallery and I am awe struck by some of your work.  It is very good and all very interesting to view.


----------



## Bogdan Dinca (Aug 12, 2006)

thank you. my pictures are only in the "blog" section. the other sections include photos from other people - just wanted to avoid any confusion 

this week, on the friday series, some pictures from Razvan Jigorea - http://www.seriadevineri.com/fotografi.php?nr=14

and 3 photos on my blog - http://www.seriadevineri.com/blog.php?nr=14


----------



## Bogdan Dinca (Aug 20, 2006)

photos by Andrei Nacu - http://www.seriadevineri.com/fotografi.php?nr=15

and some new additions to the gallery, photos by Claudiu Cobilanschi and Bogdan Albei - http://www.seriadevineri.com/devazut.php


----------



## Bogdan Dinca (Aug 28, 2006)

the Friday Series issue no. 16 - photos by Narcis Virgiliu - http://www.seriadevineri.com/fotografi.php?nr=16 

and by Stefan Tuchila - http://www.seriadevineri.com/devazut.php


----------



## Bogdan Dinca (Sep 22, 2006)

friday series, issue 19 - photos by Elmar Lemes , Jochen van Eden and Cristina Grosan

and some entries on my blog


----------



## Bogdan Dinca (Oct 2, 2006)

a new issue of the Friday Series: photos from Cairo by Marius Nemes, Rene Asmussen with some of his original works and couple of pictures by Alex Galmeanu in the gallery. Enjoy!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, you do great work.  I love your photos.  Look forward to more of them........


----------

